# briggs 8.5hp snow blower problem



## mike73 (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought it last winter and it ran like a champ until I hit a log. The shear pins didn't break because the prev owner replaced them with bolts I discovered. Anyway, I decided to look into why it won't start. 

When I tried to start it by hand it was very hard to pull and made a sound like a compressed air hose when disconnected. Last night I used the electric start so I could pinpoint where the air was coming from. I thought the flywheel key was sheared and maybe the timing was off. So I replaced the key, which was damaged. Put it all together and had the same result. What I noticed when attempting to start it is that exhaust seems to be exiting through the carburetor and air is being forced out the breather tube coming from the OHV cover. I'm not familiar with the workings of the breather tube but I thought it may mean something. Also, when I cover the exhaust with my hand there's nothing coming out. Any ideas what's going on? Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Assuming over head valve engine, you want to check the valve adjustment.

Give me the model number and I can tell you what they are to set to.

Never use bolts instead spear pins.

BG


----------



## mike73 (Sep 23, 2014)

Model #15a114-0342-e1 Yes it's OHV. Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not finding anything 15 series. Maybe you wrote down the wrong number? Anyway here is the page I use:

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

There is such an engine, sorry. 

Illustrated Parts Lists

BG


----------



## mike73 (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree it is probably a valve problem, but what I'm wondering is what would happen to make it suddenly start doing that by jamming up the auger? I guess I'll pull the head tonight and post some follow up tomorrow.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think pulling the head will tell you anything, plus you will need a new head gasket if you do. 

How does it pull easy with the spark plug removed? Make sure the valves move up and down.

No idea what could been hurt when you jammed up the impeller. I assume you trying to start it in neutral.

BG


----------



## mike73 (Sep 23, 2014)

ok. I assumed that if no exhaust is coming out of the muffler and it's getting pushed out the carb that there has to be some sort of valve problem which I thought would mean pulling the head to see if something is damaged. 

It pulls super easy without the plug. Before this problem it used to pull start really easy like that too. Now it feels like I'm fighting the compression to pull it and pressure gets ejected out the carb.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Out of adjusted valves can make very hard to pull. Not at all uncommon with over head valve engine. 

BG


----------



## mike73 (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a bent push rod with the end snapped off. Which explains why the exhaust wouldn't flow out of the muffler. I figured it was something more than just an adjustment when the exhaust valve didn't appear to be working. Thanks though.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That should a pretty easy fix assuming you can get the broken end out OK.

BG


----------



## mike73 (Sep 23, 2014)

Blown head gasket too. Well I took the valve springs off and the exhaust guide is pushed up about a quarter inch out of the head. Talked to small engine place and their advice is get a new head. It appears the blown head gasket caused the heat that pushed out the guide which in turn snapped a push rod. Glad I took the head off.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A new head and gasket will cost you about $100.00 USD.

You will need a torque wrench to tighten the head bolts.

BG


----------

